# 1px tabellenzeile NC4 kompatibel



## SteKo (28. Mai 2002)

wie schaffe ich es eine tabllenzeile mit 1px höhe zu erstellen?

sinn der sache ist es das ich einen gestrichelten linie mit 1px höhe erstellen will die auch in Netscape 4 dargestellt wird
da netscape aber keine zeilen ohne inhalt anzeigt steh ich nun vor einem kleinen problem 

pleaz help


----------



## braindad (28. Mai 2002)

wieso sind die zellen leer? nimm die pixel-linien-bild-dateien (schei* wort ) als normalen content und nicht als background der zellen. dann hast du ne gefüllte, angezeigte zelle 

oder hab ich dein prob nicht ganz verstanden?


----------



## SteKo (28. Mai 2002)

1. is die pixel-linien-bild-dateien (*g*) so klein wie möglich gehalten wird also gekachelt...

2. 1 px inhalt nicht gleich 1px höhe.. er macht nämlich dann noch einen rand um das bild der aus der zeile eine 2px zeile macht 

bräuchte also nur den code um eine 1px grafik in eine 1px spalte zu packen ohne das diese sich vergrössert  würd dann nämlich ne transparente 1px grafik als kontent reinpacken


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Mai 2002)

hallo,..
hm..

<table width="xxx" height="xxx" *cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"* ..>
.
.
.

so?

hoffe hilft dir.. =)

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## SteKo (30. Mai 2002)

hatte ich alles verscuht.. nun hab ich auch die lösung aber n neues problem... netscape zeigt mir nicht das background image an das ich meiner <td> zugewiesen hab sondern nur die hintergrundfarbe der tabelle in der diese tabelle wiederum liegt  kapiert? 

also:

- 1. tabelle mit hintergrund #990000
- 2. tabelle befindet sich in erster tabelle und hat keinen hintergrund
- 3. tabelle befindet sich in 2ter und hat einen <td> tag mit backgroundimage.. dieser wird aber in netscape nicht angezeigt sondern die hintergrundfarbe der 1. tabelle.. 

also ich versteh auch nurnoch bahnhof...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Mai 2002)

ehm... hast du als tag 'backgroundimage' genommen..?
wenn ja, einfach nur 'background'


----------



## SteKo (30. Mai 2002)

*lol* neeeee! so doof bin ich nun wirklich nich...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Mai 2002)

*g* oke.. kann ich ja nich wissen.. am besten wärs vielleicht wenndu mal den code posten würdest... =)


----------



## SteKo (30. Mai 2002)

ok aber vorsicht is alles noch nich ganz ausgereift 


```
<HTML>
<head>
<title>test</title>
<style>
 a:link { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a:visited { color:#000000; text-decoration:none;}
 a:hover { color:#000000; text-decoration:underline;}
 a:active { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; }  
</style>
</head>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" bgcolor="#cccccc">
<table width="100%" height="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td valign="middle">
<table width="600" align="center" height="400" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" bgcolor="#990000">
<tr>
<td><img src="top.gif" width="600" height="14" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="middle">
<table width="598" cellspacing="0" border="0" height="370" background="bgx.jpg">
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="middle" height="370">
<table width="596" cellspacing="0" height="370" border="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr align="right">
<td><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="20" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
<td style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana">
<font style="font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana">:: <a href="index.php?site=home">Home</a> :: <a href="index.php?site=dienst">Dienstleistungen</a> :: <a href="index.php?site=referenzen">Referenzen</a> :: <a href="index.php?site=kontakt">Kontakt</a> ::&nbsp;</font>
</td>
</tr>
 <tr>
  <td colspan="2" background="dashed.gif"><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
 </tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2"><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="341" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
 <tr>
  <td colspan="2" background="dashed.gif"><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
 </tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="2"><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="7" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><img src="bottom.gif" width="600" height="14" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</bodY>
</HTML>
```


geht jetzt darum das nc4.7
<td colspan="2" background="dashed.gif"><img src="spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" alt=""></td>
nicht mit dem dashed.gif background anzeigt...


habs jetz eigendlich so gelöst das ich meine gestrichelte linie als 1px hohes und 600px breites gif von 888 bytes gebaut hab was ja nich so gross is...

aber würd mich schon interressieren warum nc den background dort nicht anzeigt...


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

Liegt vieleicht daran das du Deine Tabellen nicht gleich gesachloßen hast evt würfelst du damit nc4 völlig durcheinander. Probier es mal hat ich schon alles


----------

